# Do you think people are generally good or bad?



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

?


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

'good' and 'bad' are human concepts. If people are 'good' it isn't really meaningful because people defined what 'good' is anyway.

I think morality doesn't exist in any objective sense, and that in the subjective, constructed sense we are used to, we are all massive hypocrites - some more so than others, and some more capable of recognising their own hypocrisy than others.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

A - uh, the first answer


----------



## suddenstorm (Feb 2, 2011)

I think most people are in between, meaning they would do either good or bad depending on what others around them were doing(followers). I think innately good people are rare and I think bad people are as well. But then again, who really knows...


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

People suck. Anything else is fake.

People on this forum are sometimes no different than IRL. There's little cliques here, backstabbing, playing with people's emotions, ******* with people's heads. Sometimes I feel like I'm right back in hs. You'd think people here would have a little more compassion, a little different perspective. You'd think.

**** you, **** off & die, get the last word in, I don't care, get the last word in, then **** off & die again. Come back to life, talk some more smack, then **** off & die a third time. I don't care. The opposite of love is not hate, it's complete & total apathy. So. I. don't. care. I hope Karma is a *****. I hope it comes back & ***** you, ten times worse than you **** others on this board.

I hope there's an afterlife waiting for you, that treats you like you treat other people. Forever.

Anyone that's fairly new to this board will find that out. That's why people leave. Very few people stick around for more than about a year, maybe two.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

u'll see a lot of diff in life people,,,,,,, people r getting worst in my big ugly city!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

They're good until life changes them.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Every person is different - I hate when people generalise, there are people who are really bad, some who are really good and some who are just people!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I think each person has the potential to be either. It just depends on the choices they make and how they choose to live their life.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Neither. People are too complicated to be lumped into two categories.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I think a majority of people a majority of the time are "good", being able to love others and generally doing their best to help those in need and dealing with their obligations and taking responsibility for their actions. The rest are hurting and confused, or maybe just don't know any other way to treat people other than badly. But I don't believe that people are consciously good or evil, and perhaps have no choice.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Both going by what i remember from social biology last semester.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I think generally individuals try to do the right thing but there are situations where it can turn pear shaped all for the sake of them either trying to conform, please others or trying to gain attention, all of which usually occur in group situations.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

number three.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

I hate people, So they are bad.


----------



## Tawnee (Sep 2, 2010)

I believe that people are neither born inherently bad or inherently good, but that human nature is much more prone to evil.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

Good. Those I might consider "bad" I don't hate or view as enemies in my mind. I just try my best to understand why they are acting how they are, especially if I have to interact with them, and then move on.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Most people are superstitious, immature and ignorant, which could make them "bad" but morality is subjective so when judging others it's better to be specific than to use terms like "good" and "bad".

Humans are very cooperative with one another compared to other animals, that is why we have civilization and live like we do.
We do some f*cked up things to one another from time to time, and good things too, on extremes, but overall we still are able to keep humanity thriving. So I would say we are more good than bad and better(towards each other) than any other earthly animal.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

TenYears said:


> I hope there's an afterlife waiting for you, that treats you like you treat other people. Forever.


And what good would that do to the universe?


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Was Adolf Hitler bad, he thought he was doing a good thing so is he bad just because a majority of people think he is???


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

None of the choices is really just right but the second one is closest, I guess. I think people generally suck. Regardless of how you look at it.


----------



## rawrsmus (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, the second answer probably.
Everyone is selfish, especially those who think they aren't.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Good. I think most people are born good, but our experiences and life can turn people bad.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> Good. I think most people are born good, but our experiences and life can turn people bad.


 I would put it this way. (To slightly alter a famous quote about religion) People rarely do bad as joyously and completely as they do when they believe they're doing good.

The one thing that seems to make people bad more than anything else is trying too hard to be good.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I picked the third option, but realistically I'm somewhere between the second and the third option. I try to go about my life with the understanding that everyone around me is just trying to live their lives the best way they know how, so I can't say I hate everyone around me. I agree that people are inherently selfish, though, and I think genuine human kindness is hard to come by. Everyone is always out to advance their own interests--even if they are doing so in an outwardly benign way.


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

PickleNose said:


> People rarely do bad as joyously and completely as they do when they believe they're doing good.


agreed. good point

we want to do good and be good, and that is very telling of our nature. we desire to be good but there is just too much crap in the way, so many things that are more pleasurable or satisfying that we fall for


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

That "people only good deeds with incentive, even if it's feeling good" thing just annoys me. It's not like the satisfaction after the deed means the concern before it wasn't genuine.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

I think they are ok most of the time, but around election times, I see a lot of idiots come crawling out of the woodwork and sometimes lose faith in the human race! :no


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Eh, I think everyone is inherently good. The bad ones are just stuck in a hole and can't get out and/or life experiences pissed them off. Everyone has a nasty side as well. You are what you show.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

...people suck.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I think anyone can be one or the other...They just have to choose...I can't generalize because everyone is different...


----------



## Magaly (Mar 8, 2010)

broseph said:


> Neither. People are too complicated to be lumped into two categories.


^


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

The people I have been surrounded by throughout my life have often been more "bad" than good. I also think that the good people I have come across had hidden(and eventually exposed) motives so I won't let them represent what good is, whatever that may be.

that being said I am not sure anymore if people are generally good or bad.


----------

